# 300 Reps of Brutality



## ASHOP (Nov 16, 2011)

Check out this body!!!

300 Reps of Brutality - YouTube


----------



## K1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Very nice:smoking:


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh yeah...


----------



## *FORGE* (Dec 6, 2011)

I like


----------



## MPMC (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow..


----------



## PRIDE (Dec 8, 2011)

mpressmc said:


> Wow..



Yup


----------

